# My September Throwdown Entry, RonP and Yoshida's



## bbally (Nov 14, 2010)

```
Realized that I never got around to putting my write up together on my RonP entry.He started to PM me a long time ago.  He loved to exchange information about methods and foods.  He started calling me one day when the phone rings and his statement was "I found your cell phone number listed online, you seem like and interesting guy so I thought we should start talking a couple times per month."OK, and from there he would call usually while I was driving my truck to some place or back from some place.  He really liked to hear about the catering we do.  He had his own place for a long time and really wanted to know what was the same and what had changed.His biggest complaint to me about smoking was he could never eat when it was done cause he had ate so much of it cooking it.  Hence my entry was a tribute to ron by not plating the meal.  I did not show both meats I made in his honor because I could not figure out how to get both smokers into one picture.  But this to me was the RonP I came to know.....So to the entry:  Ron and I talked a lot about whole meal smokes... and so the smoked salsa side was born two years ago.
```








```
This was the accompanying brisket to the RonP Yoshida's throwdown.  It was kind of sad making this smoke as I really started to realize Ron would not make it to Smokin' in the Rockies again and would no longer be calling on Friday while I was driving to or from somewhere.  But I realized at least I had the chance to know this wonderful person who was a weird as I am.
```







```
As the salsa vegetables I took from the garden start to cook down in the smoke they take on that yum look!
```







```

```







```
The pork riblets (trimming from St Louis Ribs) and the brisket came out excellent and the salsa was really deep in flavor and hot as heck.
```







```
RIP ronp I hope your widow has family around this holiday season to help her through.
```


----------



## rdknb (Nov 14, 2010)

Nice tribute to ronp


----------



## meateater (Nov 14, 2010)

Excellent tribute!


----------



## coacher72 (Nov 14, 2010)

Really, Really nice tribute.


----------



## bassman (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks for the pics and the tribute, Bob.


----------

